# Navigation Box



## coramdeo (Jan 25, 2010)

NEVERMIND, I JUST FIGURED IT OUT!
I am using the default scheme
Is there a way not to have the Navigation box on the left of the post?
I would rather view the post all the way across the page to lessen the scrolling.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 28, 2010)

I clicked on that left arrow thingy and it took that out. What did you figure out, it might work better?


----------

